

Could WhatsApp Possibly Be Worth $19 Billion? - adampludwig
http://techonomy.com/2014/02/whatsapp-possibly-worth-19-billion/

======
atmosx
In the _real world_ , flat-out no. Maybe 1B, just _maybe_.

